# Preguntas y dudas de cómo transportar oro en aeropuertos, países y dónde venderlo



## Erasithanatos (9 Oct 2014)

- ¿Está permitido portar oro en vuelos internacionales más allá de joyas propias? `Monedas, lingotes, etc...`

- Límite de oro que puedes llevar

- ¿Qué pasa si te pillan con oro? 'Multas, sanciones, etc...'

- ¿Cuál es el mejor sitio para venderlo? (Suiza, Holanda, Bélgica, etc...)

- ¿Alguno lo ha hecho?

- ¿Lugar-país más barato para comprar oro en África?


----------



## XXavier (9 Oct 2014)

El límite -salvo que se consiga una autorización- corresponde a 10000€.

Como el detector de metales también sirve para eso, te 'pillarán' siempre, y si la cantidad es alta, aunque no sobrepase los 10000€, Hacienda 'tomará nota', y te caerá una inspección antes o después.

Hay países que tienen restringida la salida de oro. Era el caso de Suiza, hace unos años. No sé ahora...


----------



## mpbk (9 Oct 2014)

XXavier dijo:


> El límite -salvo que se consiga una autorización- corresponde a 10000€.
> 
> Como el detector de metales también sirve para eso, te 'pillarán' siempre, y si la cantidad es alta, aunque no sobrepase los 10000€, Hacienda 'tomará nota', y te caerá una inspección antes o después.
> 
> Hay países que tienen restringida la salida de oro. Era el caso de Suiza, hace unos años. No sé ahora...



y si lo facturas?::::


----------



## Erasithanatos (9 Oct 2014)

Es decir que según el oro qiue lleves y te lo ven te lo quitarán, mirarán su pureza y verán de cuanto es el coste total, eso en el caso de joyas también ,¿ Te las harán quitar? O sólo con el oro que no sean joyas... Porque claro, en teoría las pulseras y cadenas son tuyas.


----------



## abogado-memendez_borrado (9 Oct 2014)

Depende del país si mira el valor facial o el real


----------



## Arbeyna (10 Oct 2014)

No creo que se mire el valor facial del oro.... el facial de la Filarmonica es de 100 euros, por ejemplo.

Lo conveniente es ir acompañado de las facturas de compra, y ante cualquier inconveniente poder demostrar el valor del metal.

Yo no lo facturaría, no será la primera vez que al ver algo raro, abren la maleta, la revisan (sin que estés tú delante) la mal cierran y sigue su curso. Yo si son onzas, las metería en la cartera, donde guardas los billetes, con un poco de suerte, entre la cámara de fotos, el movil, la cartera, llaves, monedas, paquete de tabaco, mechero, cinturon, cables de música, mochila o bolso de señora, pasaran por alto ese núcleo redondo. Claro que hablo de un par de onzas, no de lingotes

Yo en África no compraría nada de eso, no por el precio, sino por mi propia seguridad. Has pensado cuánto vas a ahorrarte?


----------



## XXavier (10 Oct 2014)

El equipaje se mira mucho ahora, y con rayos x, por lo que el oro 'canta' mucho. Los guardias tienen experiencia en su trabajo, y saben detectar a los infractores por el gesto, el nerviosismo, etc.

El oro está a unos 1000€ por onza Troy, en números redondos. Nueve onzas puede que no lleguen al límite (aunque en estos casos se suma todo el dinero que el viajero lleve), pero el incidente queda registrado en el ordenador de hacienda, a los efectos fiscales futuros que sean oportunos.

En cuanto a las joyas, como pendientes, pulseras, etc., los aduaneros determinarán si no se trata de una forma de disimular. En las joyerías de NY venden cadenas de oro de distintos grosores, de esas que les gustan a los negros. Algo así no cuela, y es igual que los lingotes o los Krugerrands... 

Por el comentario sobre el 'valor facial', veo que aún quedan ingenuos. No sé si ese rasgo de carácter valdrá como atenuante en una actuación por infracción o delito fiscal. No creo...


----------



## zaero (10 Oct 2014)

Sigo el hilo de forma interesada...
...siempre me he hecho la misma pregunta, porque quiero encargar a unos amigos que me traigan recuerdos.

Si son capaces de ver con rayos hasta de que color son los gallumbos... el oro ha de cantar "un huevo". Otra cosa es llevar las monedas en un monedero normal y corriente y que se les pase por alto de qué son...

De cualquier modo, supongo que los que evaden lo hacen en billetes, cantan menos.


----------



## palodearia (10 Oct 2014)

Ten en cuenta que el límite es para cantidades sin declarar (o sea, sin tasar). Tú puedes llevarte 2 millones de euros en oro... siempre que pagues (que es lo que quieren los papás estados)

Respecto a facturar... ¿mandarías en una maleta, fácilmente abrible y de la que te desprendes por horas, una cantidad de más de 10.000 euros??


----------



## silverdaemon (10 Oct 2014)

Perdonadme la pregunta pero 

¿como hacen para pasar las aduanas los raperos esos que llevan collarea enormes de oro?

¿y los ricachones con joyas de cientos de miles?

Entiendo que declarando el objeto concreto?

Lo pregunto por si algun dia me toca el euromillones


----------



## Adolfo Hitlero (10 Oct 2014)

Y si vas a un país bananero te pueden caer diez años de cárcel aunque mas tarde te den la razón pero la cárcel no te la quita ni dios


----------



## Fran Bueso (10 Oct 2014)

XXavier dijo:


> Como el detector de metales también sirve para eso, te 'pillarán' siempre



No, el oro no pita en los detectores de metales de aeropuertos poroque sumisión es detectar armas (ferromagnéticas) y no las joyas que los pasajeros levan puestas. En el útlimo caso pitaría el 99% de los pasajeros.

Yo siempre viajo con tres onzas en el bolsillo (unos 100g) y nunca han pitado.

Ahora bien, si lo llevas en el equipaje el oro da cante en porque los bloquea totalmente los rayos X. El operario no está acostumbrado a ver objetos totalmente negros. Ahí siempre me lo han detectado. Cuando lo llevo encima no.[



Erasithanatos dijo:


> Es decir que según el oro qiue lleves y te lo ven te lo quitarán.



No te lo quitan, solo estás obligado a declarar cantidades auperiores a 10.000 euros. Hablo de la UE. Te dejarán pasar cantidades mayores si son declaradas pero eso sí, lleva justificante de que son tuyas. Si llevas mas de 10.000 euros, no declaras y te lo encuentran te expones a multa y/o confiscación.



Erasithanatos dijo:


> ¿Lugar-país más barato para comprar oro en África?



No te compensa el risgo. Cualquier europeo en África es un deficiente intelectual, el CI que cuenta es el de criminalidad y aquí lo tenemos muy bajo.



palodearia dijo:


> Tú puedes llevarte 2 millones de euros en oro... siempre que pagues (que es lo que quieren los papás estados)



Dentro de la UE no pagas, el oro no tiene aranceles ni IVA. Solo tendrías problemas si no puedes justificar su procedencia. Cono toos los Krigerrands son iguales, la misma factura de 30 onzas te sirve para pasar 300 en 10 veces.


----------



## palodearia (10 Oct 2014)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Perdonadme la pregunta pero
> 
> ¿como hacen para pasar las aduanas los raperos esos que llevan collarea enormes de oro?
> 
> ...



Declaración de entrada y de salida y listo. 

Como cuando en ciertos países llevas 2 portátiles (generalmente sólo puedes llevar 1), declaras que sacas los 2, para que al regreso enseñes la declaración de que los has vuelto a traer (y no te cobren).

De todas formas no hay tanto ricachón que lleve joyas tan caras encima. No expones a robo tus tesoros...

---------- Post added 10-oct-2014 at 14:13 ----------




Fran Bueso dijo:


> Dentro de la UE no pagas, el oro no tiene aranceles ni IVA. Solo tendrías problemas si no puedes justificar su procedencia. Cono toos los Krigerrands son iguales, la misma factura de 30 onzas te sirve para pasar 300 en 10 veces.



Dentro de la UE directamente no hay control de aduanas.

Pero para salir/entrar sólo estás exento siempre que estés por debajo de esos 10.000 euros famosos. Y el compañero preguntaba directamente por comprar en África.


----------

